# Wer möchte mir ein psd in ai konvertieren?



## mrepox (16. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Grafik für ein Lasercut entworfen und stehe vor dem Problem das es mindestens in Adobe Illustrator Format sein muss.

Ich selber habe nur Photoshop. Es ist also ein Format gefragt, welches der Metallbetrieb generieren kann(Vektor).

Hat jemand die Möglichkeit meine Vorlage zu ändern? Es ist Schwarz-Weiß recht simpel gehalten.

Greetz, mrepox


----------



## thecamillo (16. November 2005)

Beantwortet das Deine Frage?

Ansonsten in Pfade konvertieren! Die Auflösung fürn Plott kannst dir ja errechnen!

gruss


----------



## mrepox (16. November 2005)

Ich weiss nicht, was kommt dabei heraus? Eine Vektorgrafik die man zum lasern nutzten kann?


----------



## thecamillo (16. November 2005)

Lasern, Plottern wo liegt da der Unterschied wenn Vektorgrafik bzw. Pfade die Bezugspunkte sind! Ich kenn deine Spezifikationen nicht!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## mrepox (16. November 2005)

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Vektorgrafiken. Es geht mir darum:

Ich habe eine Grafik unter Photoshop erstellt, welche zu lasern gilt.
Der Metallbetrieb stellt eine Vektorgrafik zu Forderung.
Wie geht man nun vor? Es ist ja keine Vektorgrafik unter PS.
Reicht da ein exportieren ins AI Format?
Wahrscheinlich nicht.

Also wer kann da helfen?


----------



## am0s (16. November 2005)

Servus,

also die Sache ist halt die: Wenn du die grafik in PS erstellt hast, haste wahrscheinlich n Pixelbild, keine Vektorgrafik. Allerdings kannst du in PS mit Vektoren arbeiten, diese kannst du dann auch wie thecamillo schon gesagt hast für "für Illustrator exportieren", dann sollte das auch laserbar sein.


----------



## mrepox (16. November 2005)

Dann erzähl mir doch bitte mal wie man mit Vektoren arbeitet, oder wie ich meine Grafik in Pfade konvertiere... 
Ich bin schon am suchen, komme aber nicht dahinter

Gruss


----------



## 555 (17. November 2005)

Poste mal die psd Datei, dann wandele ich sie dir um,
falls du das hier nicht öffentlich posten willst schick mir ein PN


----------

